# Aspirin for orchids,,,,



## gego (May 6, 2017)

I've read about it, does it work as intended?
Thanks guys. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 6, 2017)

Salicylic acid _may_ act as a root-growth stimulant. Aspirin contains acetylsalicylic acid. That might, as well, but if you really want a true stimulant, consider KelpMax.

Yes, I am the sole retailer, but as I have retired from the majority of my business, I had considered dropping that, as well, until the distributor told me they would not authorize another retailer in my stead. It is just too good of a product to let vanish, so I still carry it.


----------



## gego (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Ray. I use KelpMax but what I read says it iis for desease prevention. Im curious. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (May 6, 2017)

Read this thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25983&highlight=Aspirin


----------



## gego (May 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot John. So I can use this as a prevenrative application like say ones a month? Full drench?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (May 6, 2017)

Plant hormones usually give either Go or Stop signals. Auxins, cytokinins, gibberellins are the examples of the former, and ethylene, abscisic acids are the examples of the later. Aspirin (ASA) is more of the later, it generally signals to stop the growth and put efforts into defenses. This is a bit of simplification, but there are evidences showing that SA will reduce the root growths in some species. I wouldn't use it unless the plants are under stress. But I used to give quite a bit continuously for orchids for a couple months (before I discovered the paper about suppressing root growths), I didn't notice particularly bad or good. It is a short time, but the negative effects must be fairly small. Now I only use it when I receive plants, when I'm deflasking, and when the plant shows a sign of stress/infection.


----------



## John M (May 6, 2017)

I don't use it as a prevention. I use it only on plants that have Erwinia rot. I remove all the rot and then thoroughly spray the entire plant with the ASA solution, not just the wounded area. Then, I dust the wounded area with Cinnamon and place the plant in a new location with MORE air movement. I will grow the plant in that new location for a few weeks before moving it back to it's normal place, or before repotting, if that's needed and possibly part of the reason why it got rot in the first place.


----------



## gego (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Naoki. So this is good before the cold season then. Applied drenched?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

